# Taylormade in legal trouble?



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

Dogleg Right Corporation Files Patent Infringement Lawsuit Against TaylorMade Golf - AOL Money & Finance


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

What a joke, Dogleg won't have a leg to stand. Do they actually think they can chase down the company with the #1 driver in golf?  Waste of media space IMO.


----------

